# Scott Scale - interne Zugführung für Dropper Post



## m0wlheld (15. Juni 2020)

Moin,

nachdem ich die Gabel-Remote ja versaut habe ist links wieder Platz am Lenker. Klar, dass das nicht so bleiben kann, darum soll das Scale 950eine Variostütze bekommen, konkret eine OneUp Dropper Post V2 210mm (auf 190mm reduziert, sonst passt es nicht). 

Wie realisiert man die interne Zugführung? Klar ist, am Oberrohr gibt es rechts eine Blende (*1*), die gegen entsprechende Einsätze getauscht werden kann. Dort geht es also rein (oder raus, je nach Sichtweise). Außerdem befindet sich an der Rückseite des Sitzrohrs eine Abdeckung (*2*), ich vermute, dass da ein Loch im Rahmen ist. Aber wie geht es am Lager "um die Kurve"? Geht das vollständig intern (also oberhalb des Lagers) oder muss man unten am Unterrohr raus und hinten am Sitzrohr wieder rein?


----------



## boxy (15. Juni 2020)

Interne Verlegung des Zugs.
Also oben bei 1 rein und dann unten am Tretlager vorbei zum Sattelrohr rauf (so bei den Sparks).
Aber wie genau bei den Scale, gerade bei den Alu Bikes und ob vor oder hinterm Lager rauf, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Es gab 2017 das Scale 710 Puls mit Dropper, evtl hilft das.
Nachträglich hilft Einzugswerkzeug und ggf. das Lager demontieren  (ich habs mir noch nie angeschaut)

Oder AXS Stütze verbauen 

Hier hat es einer mal gemacht:


			https://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/anyone-added-a-dropper-post-to-a-scott-scale/
		










						Scott Scale 2017
					

Presentación de la gama Scott Scale 2017.




					issuu.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m0wlheld (15. Juni 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Hier hat es einer mal gemacht:
> https://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/anyone-added-a-dropper-post-to-a-scott-scale/




Die Stelle hab ich auch gefunden, aber die Beschreibung ist offen für Interpretation:



> IF you are running a 1x set up you are in luck. Use the cable entry to the downtube previously used for the front mech cable for the dropper cable. Then down to BB, around it and up in to seat tube. Loop appears tight externally but is fine in practice.



Der Satz "Then down to BB, around it and up in to seat tube" sagt leider nichts darüber raus, ob das Kabel unter dem Lager verläuft oder oberhalb. Falls letzteres klingt das nach Kurbel abbauen und Lager ausbauen. Pressfit-Lager sind m.W. nicht für Wiedermontage geeignet, neues BB-MT500 wäre dann auch noch fällig.

Frage noch, die heissen diese "Anti-Klapper-Hüllen" für Außenzüge, meist aus dünnem Schaumstoff?


----------



## boxy (15. Juni 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Die Stelle hab ich auch gefunden, aber die Beschreibung ist offen für Interpretation:
> 
> Der Satz "Then down to BB, around it and up in to seat tube" sagt leider nichts darüber raus, ob das Kabel unter dem Lager verläuft oder oberhalb. Falls letzteres klingt das nach Kurbel abbauen und Lager ausbauen. Pressfit-Lager sind m.W. nicht für Wiedermontage geeignet, neues BB-MT500 wäre dann auch noch fällig.



Ja das stimmt, die Interpretation ist da frei ...
Gehe ich aber von dem 2'ten Link aus, gehts vor dem Lager nach oben .  .
Kann es aber nicht sagen, da ich noch nie an einem Scale geschraubt habe ... 
Evtl. kann Dir hier @Paddyfr weiterhelfen ...

Wenn das Lager raus muss, würde ich eh gleich auf ein besseres Shimano upgraden.
Normal sollte man es nicht wieder verwenden, aber bei 11€ kann man es auch versuchen und ggf. später neues einpressen (ist halt Arbeit). Evtl. gehts eh einfacher, wenn das Lager draußen ist.



m0wlheld schrieb:


> Frage noch, die heissen diese "Anti-Klapper-Hüllen" für Außenzüge, meist aus dünnem Schaumstoff?


Ich habe diese hier beim Aufbau meines Sparks N1NO verbaut:








						CAPGO OL Noise Protection für Schaltzugaußenhüllen | 10m, 24,50 €
					

CAPGO OL Noise Protection für Schaltzugaußenhüllen | 10m Wer kennt das nicht, der Schaltzug ist perfekt im Rahmen verlegt aber bei jeder Unebenheit klappert




					r2-bike.com
				




Alternative:








						JAGWIRE Zugdämpfer Internal Housing Dampener für Außenhülle | 10 Mete, 22,50 €
					

JAGWIRE Zugdämpfer Internal Housing Damper für Außenhülle | 10 Meter   Wer kennt das nicht, der Schaltzug ist perfekt im Rahmen verlegt, aber bei jeder Uneb




					r2-bike.com


----------



## crashtest212 (15. Juni 2020)

stelle 2 is für die montage/austritt  schaltzughülle von nem umwerfer

klopp die kurbel mit welle raus und leg da innen die zughülle wo es passt
wenn ein pressfit lager verbaut is hast pech
die schutzhülse zwischen den lagern muss ja ab und rauskloppen macht das lager kaputt

dann eben aussen https://www.bike-components.de/de/komponenten/rahmen/kleinteile/
bis hinten am sitzrohr in die dafür vorgesehene öffnung rein






						Scott Cableguide Set For Scale/Spark/Genius 2018 | Westbrook Cycles
					

<p>Genuine Scott cable guide set for 2018 model Scale, Spark and Genius.</p>




					www.westbrookcycles.co.uk
				




so ähnlich 








						Scott Kettenführung oben für Genius / Scale / Spark ab Modell 2015
					

Kettenführung für die Direct Mount Aufnahmen bei den Genius und Spark Mountainbikes ab Modell 2015 von Scott. Zur Verwendung mit Kettenblättern von 28 - 34 Zähnen. Kompatibilität:Genius ab Modell 2015Spark Modell 2015 - 2016Scale Modell 2016Herstelle




					www.bike-components.de
				




oder etwa so 








						Scott Kabelhalter für Genius Carbon ab Modell 2013
					

Kabelhalter für die Genius-Carbon-Modelle von Scott. Kompatibilität:Genius Carbon ab Modell 2013Herstellernummer:229723 Lieferumfang:3 x Kabelhalter Scott groß3 x Kabelhalter Scott klein2 x Rahmenabdeckung Scott geschlossen2 x Rahmenabdeckung Scott m




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## m0wlheld (30. Juni 2020)

Kurzes Feedback: 

Die OneUp V2 180mm kam heute an und wurde verbaut. Kabelführung intern ohne Lagerausbau geht nicht, da kommt kein Führungsdraht um die Kurve. Daher aktuell unten am Steuerrohr raus und hinten ins Sitzrohr wieder rein (bei 2). Funktioniert, sieht aber nicht „clean“ aus.

Daher nochmal 100€ in die Hand genommen für neues Lager und entspr. Werkzeug. Zur Sicherheit auch nochmal neuen Zug nebst Hülle. Kommt vielleicht noch diese Woche.

Der Dropper selbst funktioniert sehr gut.180mm ist tatsächlich das Maximum für mich, die Stütze ist komplett eingesteckt, damit im aufgefahrenen Zustand der Sattel nicht zu hoch ist. Allerdings darf ich die Klemmschelle nicht mit dem vorgesehen Drehmoment von 4nm angezogen werden, sonst klemmt der Dropper.


----------



## crashtest212 (30. Juni 2020)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Allerdings darf ich die Klemmschelle nicht mit dem vorgesehen Drehmoment von 4nm angezogen werden, sonst klemmt der Dropper.











						DYNAMIC Carbon Montagepaste | 5 g, 1,50 €
					

DYNAMIC Carbon Montagepaste | 5 g Die Dynamic Montagepaste ist eine unverzichtbare Hilfe bei der Montage hochwertiger Carbon- und Aluminium-Komponenten Die




					r2-bike.com
				




nur bei cf Rahmen und cf stütze würdest da n Stress kriegen wegen zu viel reibung

in deinem Fall is aber ne gute Sache

evtl ne andere sattelklemme falls die verbaute den klemmbereich am rahmen nicht voll abdeckt


----------



## m0wlheld (3. Juli 2020)

So,

100 zusätzliche Euro später für Lager und Werkzeug darf ich sagen: Es geht. Der Rahmen eines 2020er Scott Scale (950) erlaubt die interne Verlegung von Leitungen aus dem Unterrohr in das Sitzrohr, z.B. für eine Vario-Stütze.

Es gibt entsprechende Öffnungen im Bereich Tretlager, so dass eine Verlegung oberhalb der Lager-Tülle möglich ist. Auch ein Umschlingen der Tülle scheint möglich.

Anbei die relevanten Fotos.








Gruss

Maxim


----------



## Schumdidum (3. Juli 2020)

Hi @m0wlheld 
erstmal Applaus! Wenn du das Lager wieder eingebaut hast, funktioniert denn dann der Zug so gut wie gewünscht, oder eher schwerfällig aufgrund der sehr engen Kurvenführung? Wenn ich mir das nämlich so ansehe wird durch das Lager das Kabel eine weitere Delle reinbekommen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es zu schwergängig sein wird.


----------



## m0wlheld (3. Juli 2020)

Ich hab schon alles wieder zusammengebaut und es funktioniert. Weder ist sonderlich viel Hebelkraft notwendig, noch stockt es beim Loslassen.


----------



## m0wlheld (1. August 2020)

So, ein weiteres Update:

Da die Variostütze leider wie Sau knackt habe ich sie heute nochmal ausgebaut um Carbon Montagepaste von Dynamics aufzutragen. Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass die Zughülle sich zwar in Richtung Sattelrohr ziehen lässt (beim Ausbau), aber nicht wieder zurück. Der Übergang zum Unterrohr ist scharfkantig und rammt sich wie ein Keil in die Zughülle rein.

Ich hab sowas geahnt und daher nicht nur die Paste für 1,75 EUR bestellt, sondern auch neuer Zug, neue Hülle, neues BB-Lager und vernünftige Zange. Ich konnte also alles wieder einbauen, knarzt aber leider immer noch.

Beim nächsten Mal überlege ich die Hülle in "Liner" zu packen, damit sollte sie beweglich bleiben und Platz bis zur Staubhülle des Lagers ist mehr als genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergendompteur (1. August 2020)

Kannst du den Zug nicht unten um das Lager legen? Zumindest bei den schraubbaren Lagern ist ja eine Hülse drin, die die Achse der Kurbel vom Zug trennt. Dann sollte der Radius doch schon besser aussehen.


----------



## m0wlheld (1. August 2020)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt, auch die Pressfit-Lager haben diese Staubschutzhülse. Aber jeder Versuch kostet eben auch ein Lager, weil die sich nicht zerstörungsfrei demontieren lassen.


----------



## DaTo1978 (17. November 2020)

Hallo, 

da ich bei meinem Scale 925 (2020) eine Variostütze nachrüsten möchte, hänge ich mich mal hier an.

Ist es möglich, den Zug ohne Demontage des Pressfit-Lagers einzuziehen? Möchte die Lager nicht ohne Not demontieren.

Falls das nicht gehen sollte, muss halt ne andere Vario dran...

Grüße David


----------



## boxy (19. November 2020)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich bei meinem Scale 925 (2020) eine Variostütze nachrüsten möchte, hänge ich mich mal hier an.
> 
> ...



Wegen 20€ fürs Lager?
Mit gutem Werkzeug und viel Glück, bekommst die Leitung da schon auch so durch  
Aber wie lange es dauert?

Oder nimmst einfach eine mit AXS


----------



## m0wlheld (19. November 2020)

Naja, fairerweise muss man sagen, dass beim 1. Mal für Werkzeug und Lager schon ca. 100€ rauskommen. Danach kostet es nur noch 16-18 EUR pro Versuch 

Es gibt hinten am Sattelrohr noch eine Öffnung mit Abdeckung (Scale 950, 2020), die war mal für den Umwerfer. Von dort kommend, ist es vielleicht möglich einen Führungsdraht in Richtung Unterrohr zu schieben. Ich glaube aber nicht, weil im Bereich des Tretlagers ein scharfkantige "Lippe" zwischen Unterrohr und Sattelrohr vorhanden ist.


----------



## DaTo1978 (19. November 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Wegen 20€ fürs Lager?


Nicht wegen den 20€ sondern dem was dranhängt: Werkzeuge für Ein- und Ausbau.

Mal sehen, wenn ich das Rad mal im warmen Keller hab, kann ich es in Ruhe probieren ohne das Lager auszubauen.




m0wlheld schrieb:


> Es gibt hinten am Sattelrohr noch eine Öffnung mit Abdeckung (Scale 950, 2020)


 Das 925 hat nur an der Seite ne Aufnahme, ob da eine Öffnung dahinter ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Grüße David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxy (19. November 2020)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Nicht wegen den 20€ sondern dem was dranhängt: Werkzeuge für Ein- und Ausbau.
> 
> Mal sehen, wenn ich das Rad mal im warmen Keller hab, kann ich es in Ruhe probieren ohne das Lager auszubauen.
> 
> ...



Werkzeug ausleihen oder mit Gewindestange selbst machen.


----------



## m0wlheld (26. Dezember 2020)

Weiteres, finales Update: Ich hab aufgegeben. Es war nicht möglich die Vario-Stütze mit interner Kabelführung dauerhaft knarz- oder klapperfrei zu halten. Ob es an der Stütze oder an meiner Kabelverlegung lag - keine Ahnung. Für einen Moment war nach Einbau oder Veränderung der Position  (ein wenig drehen oder nach oben/unten verschieben) der Stütze Ruhe, aber nach wenigen Kilometern ging es wieder los. Selbst für das Entfernen des Zuges musste wieder das Lager raus, durch die scharfe Kante am Übergang zum Sattelrohr bewegte sich da gar nicht.

Wer Interesse an einem180mm Dropper für 31,6er mit Remote hat - mache gerade Fotos für den Bike-Markt ebay fertig. Nächste Vario wird - wenn überhaupt - was drahtloses.


----------



## Schumdidum (27. Dezember 2020)

Moin moin und wünsche frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben. Sehr schade, dass das Projekt gescheitert ist. Das es knackt hatte ich nicht vermutet. Ich war eher skeptisch, dass es einfach nicht sauber funktioniert und hab mich ja dagegen entschieden. Trotzdem nochmal Daumen hoch für die Pionierarbeit. Bin jetzt ganz zufrieden mit meiner extern verlegten XLC Stütze. Ist zwar technisch sicherlich kein Vergleich zur OneUp, aber für meine Ambitionen und Bedürftnisse reicht sie. Funk hatte ich mir auch angesehen gehabt, aber das sprengte meinen finanziellen Rahmen. Und ob so eine merklich einen technischen Unterschied macht wage ich anzuzweifeln. Es ist glaube ich einfach nur eine "optische" Frage. Von daher reichts mir jetzt so. Will dir da aber auch nicht reinreden!


----------



## B1rne (11. März 2021)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nachdem ich die Gabel-Remote ja versaut habe ist links wieder Platz am Lenker. Klar, dass das nicht so bleiben kann, darum soll das Scale 950eine Variostütze bekommen, konkret eine OneUp Dropper Post V2 210mm (auf 190mm reduziert, sonst passt es nicht).
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade durch Zufall hier vorbeigekommen und wollte mal meine Erfahrung zur Dropper im Scale 950 preisgeben.

Ich bin seit einem knappen Jahr zufriedener Besitzer eines Scott Scail 950 aus 2020. Ich habe direkt im Bike-Laden, wo ich das Rad gekauft habe, eine OneUp V2 180 mm verbauen lassen.

Die Jungs haben den Zug durch die freie Kabelführung (1 im Bild) und die Öffnung auf der Rückseite des Sitzrohrs (2 im Bild) verlegt. Somit läuft der Zug nach dem Unterrohr-Ausgang am Tretlager kurz frei außen um das Tretlager und durch die Öffnung (2) wieder rein. 

Der Zug ist durch den Rahmen und das Kettenblatt von der Seite passabel verdeckt. Bei direktem hinschauen fällt der Zug natürlich etwas auf. Aber "form follows function". Zudem verläuft auch der Zug zum Schaltwerk an der Kettenstrebe außen, also passt das für mich. Für reine interne Verlegung der Züge muss man zum Carbon-Rahmen greifen.

Die Stütze funktioniert einwandfrei, lässt sich super über den Trigger bedienen. Das Knarzen war bei mir auch zu Beginn ein Problem. Ich habe das Drehmoment an der Sattelklemme etwas variiert und nach einigen km "Einfahren" war es weg. Die Klemme zu sehr verdreckt, fängt es auch wieder leicht an mit Knarzen. Aber sauber machen hilft 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## B1rne (11. März 2021)

m0wlheld schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nachdem ich die Gabel-Remote ja versaut habe ist links wieder Platz am Lenker. Klar, dass das nicht so bleiben kann, darum soll das Scale 950eine Variostütze bekommen, konkret eine OneUp Dropper Post V2 210mm (auf 190mm reduziert, sonst passt es nicht).
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade durch Zufall hier vorbeigekommen und wollte mal meine Erfahrung zur Dropper im Scale 950 preisgeben.

Ich bin seit einem knappen Jahr zufriedener Besitzer eines Scott Scail 950 aus 2020. Ich habe direkt im Bike-Laden, wo ich das Rad gekauft habe, eine OneUp V2 180 mm verbauen lassen.

Die Jungs haben den Zug durch die freie Kabelführung (1 im Bild) und die Öffnung auf der Rückseite des Sitzrohrs (2 im Bild) verlegt. Somit läuft der Zug nach dem Unterrohr-Ausgang am Tretlager kurz frei außen um das Tretlager und durch die Öffnung (2) wieder rein. 

Der Zug ist durch den Rahmen und das Kettenblatt von der Seite passabel verdeckt. Bei direktem hinschauen fällt der Zug natürlich etwas auf. Aber "form follows function". Zudem verläuft auch der Zug zum Schaltwerk an der Kettenstrebe außen, also passt das für mich. Für reine interne Verlegung der Züge muss man zum Carbon-Rahmen greifen.

Die Stütze funktioniert einwandfrei, lässt sich super über den Trigger bedienen. Das Knarzen war bei mir auch zu Beginn ein Problem. Ich habe das Drehmoment an der Sattelklemme etwas variiert und nach einigen km "Einfahren" war es weg. Die Klemme zu sehr verdreckt, fängt es auch wieder leicht an mit Knarzen. Aber sauber machen hilft 

Viele Grüße!


----------

